# Thousands of Type 2 diabetics to be given soup-and-shake diet plan on NHS



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2020)

Thousands of people will be offered a soup-and-shakes weight-loss plan on the NHS to tackle the rise of type 2 diabetes.

A successful trial of the low-calorie diet and lifestyle plan has already taken place. The government said the programme will now be expanded to reach 5,000 more patients in 10 areas.

The areas rolling out the free weight-loss plan include Greater Manchester Health & Social Care partnership, Frimley Health and Care sustainability and transformation partnership (STP) and Gloucestershire STP, among others.

Bridget Turner, director of policy campaigns and improvement at Diabetes UK, said: “This is an important first step to ensure that people with type 2 diabetes can access a remission programme within the NHS and benefit from the groundbreaking findings of the Diabetes UK-funded DiRECT research.”









						Thousands of diabetics to be given soup-and-shake diet plan on NHS
					

After successful trials, weight-loss plan will be rolled out to 5,000 more patients




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## mikeydt1 (Sep 1, 2020)

i just don't think this has been thought through look at the photo to see why!







before doing this perhaps they should at least make sure that people are been correctly diagnosed.

i bet penny to a pound not may t2 will of been offered GAD or C-PEPTIDE tests and have just been labelled T2 because of age or weight.

better to establish the type of diabetes first then correct treatment can follow suit.


----------



## Joybells (Sep 1, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Thousands of people will be offered a soup-and-shakes weight-loss plan on the NHS to tackle the rise of type 2 diabetes.
> 
> A successful trial of the low-calorie diet and lifestyle plan has already taken place. The government said the programme will now be expanded to reach 5,000 more patients in 10 areas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joybells (Sep 1, 2020)

How are the participants chosen for this trial?  I would like to be one of the 5,000 and give it a try.


----------



## magnet65 (Sep 1, 2020)

I would like to try this diet, i am prepared to do it myself if i can get the information... where can i find the information and purchase the products from ?


----------



## chaoticcar (Sep 1, 2020)

A friend of mine has done the Cambridge diet with great success but it is quite expensive 
Carol


----------



## Docb (Sep 1, 2020)

I am afraid I am a bit of a stickler for accuracy and so get a bit annoyed by this sort of headlining.  

As far as I can see this is a short term weight loss diet usable for anybody who is overweight.  As such it is only of any potential value to those with diabetes who are overweight.  Agreed, that takes in a decent cohort of the diabetic community but not all.  Diabetes is not all about obesity. This should be made clear.

The diet can only be of value if the recipient adheres to it, achieves a weight loss and maintains it. Again, this should be made clear.

Presenting what has the potential to be a big step forward in T2 diabetes treatment for many as some sort of magic cure is, to my mind, not helpful.  I worry that it is one of those things that will be launched with a big blast of publicity and headline funding but will disappear into the long grass when reality hits.

@magnet65 - I am no expert on diets (I'm a slim T2) but I believe it is based on the Newcastle diet researched by Prof Taylor at Newcastle University.  Search for this on the forum and elsewhere and that should give you some pointers.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 1, 2020)

I wonder wet





Docb said:


> I am afraid I am a bit of a stickler for accuracy and so get a bit annoyed by this sort of headlining.
> 
> As far as I can see this is a short term weight loss diet usable for anybody who is overweight.  As such it is only of any potential value to those with diabetes who are overweight.  Agreed, that takes in a decent cohort of the diabetic community but not all.  Diabetes is not all about obesity. This should be made clear.
> 
> ...


Yes it is and I fear that people will, not get the support as they did in the research from Newcastle.


----------



## Uller (Sep 1, 2020)

I read a similar report on the BBC news website. The one thing I did notice in their report was the statement that it could put peoples D into ‘remission’. It always seems to wind me up when people say ‘cured’.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 1, 2020)

Uller said:


> I read a similar report on the BBC news website. The one thing I did notice in their report was the statement that it could put peoples D into ‘remission’. It always seems to wind me up when people say ‘cured’.


They also seem to be reporting that is works for most.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 1, 2020)

Docb said:


> I am afraid I am a bit of a stickler for accuracy and so get a bit annoyed by this sort of headlining.
> 
> As far as I can see this is a short term weight loss diet usable for anybody who is overweight.  As such it is only of any potential value to those with diabetes who are overweight.  Agreed, that takes in a decent cohort of the diabetic community but not all.  Diabetes is not all about obesity. This should be made clear.
> 
> ...



I imagine that the seemingly-delayed 5,000 person trial will target obese T2D's, given that's the group for which the DiRECT trial generated evidence. 

But a premise of the underlying work is that what constitutes "overweight" for these purposes doesn't  correspond to a fixed BMI threshold - everybody has their own, determined by genetics (probably). So some people have too much fat even if their BMI is below 25, and so on. That's the subject of the follow-on ReTUNE trial, interrupted by the plague.

I had a BMI of 25 point something at DX, and losing ~10kg sorted me out.  Just realised - that's just on 2 years ago now!

The DiRECT study showed a great dose-response profile for chances of remission with increasing weight loss. With obese subjects, something like 76% chance of remission with 15kg loss at the 12 month mark. But it doesn't really have any special magic as a weight loss program - by 24 months, a bunch of subjects had regained weight and lost remission. 

My take away is that for many people, even getting to remission isn't enough to stop them from putting weight back on, so powerful is the bod+brain's resistance to losing weight. (The old LookAHEAD trial showed kind of the same thing - even with expert support stretching out over 5 years, most people regained most of their initial weight loss.)

We really need a good, cheap, effective, safe appetite suppressant drug. IMO it's the only way obesity really gets solved at the population level, no matter what you can do realistically in terms of food policy. The world isn't going to give up on cheap, convenient and abundant calories, and in that environment, without a drug, most people will eat too much.


----------



## travellor (Sep 1, 2020)

This is excellent.
I did the same diet, back when the original results had just been published in 2011.
It worked for me then, and I'm still diabetes free today.
I eat pretty much what I want to now.
From choice, I avoid high fat high calorie food, I watch my weight, I watch the calories.
Once the bad eating habit is broken by this diet, it's not that easy to pick it up again.

Let's hope it gets rolled out as the first response to a diagnosis for type 2 where it's needed.

Information from Newcastle University, and the  Professor of Medicine and Metabolism, Professor Ron Taylor is here.



			Reversing Type 2 Diabetes - Newcastle Magnetic Resonance Centre - Newcastle University


----------



## Drummer (Sep 1, 2020)

I find it rather amusing to read such things as 'poor choices' or 'bad eating habits' or 'food addiction' - so many assumptions are made about what people eat - so many times I have been told that I can't possibly have eaten just the foods I list and not have lost weight. Over and over again.


----------



## 2rs (Sep 1, 2020)

As a relative Newby to T2.  I am a little sceptical about this new initiative.  Yes, good for those it will work for, but as a pre-yoyo dieter for most of my adult life, I know full well that you can lose all the weight you want or anyone else wants you to lose, and after that method is complete, the old ways will creep back in for an awful lot of people.  I wish the guinea pigs well and if it saves some lives then brilliant.  But for me, I've had to have a damned good word with myself at diagnosis, and make some big changes.  Diet and now I've lost 2 & half stone gone back to the gym (not braved the swimming pool yet even though ours opened this week - I'm waiting to see how that pans out for others first).  I've mentioned before that my BP, cholesterol and HbA1c have come down to normal levels.  I still need to lose another 2 & half stone and it's getting harder especially since the PN swapped metformin to Sukkarto, which I feel much better on without the nausea and no appetite, but my pigging appetite is back now, especially for sweet stuff, so I'm battling on.  Any tips regarding sweet cravings welcome please (I can't eat peanuts or peanuts or their oils).  Good luck peeps


----------



## mikeydt1 (Sep 2, 2020)

some of this is questionable taken from the NHS website - 

The diet usually involves replacing normal food with low-calorie shakes, soups, energy bars, or porridge containing milk. 

pretty sure some of this is loaded with carbs will make you loose weight because of the low calorie but won't do much for T2.

i tried a soup diet years ago, wasn't over weight but skint and it was the cheapest way to live.  i was okay for a few weeks but then had to halt it as i got really bad diarrhoea.

by the way seems that someone called Bridgette Turner from duk seems to be pushing this, surely as a DUK person they should know that reducing carbs or cutting them out is the way to go seems this is to do with Johnson saga pushing his ideals on people.  bet he wouldn't stick to this strict diet for weeks on end.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Sep 2, 2020)

https://www.nhs.uk/live-well/healthy-weight/very-low-calorie-diets/


----------

